

Ask HN: Now that the Heroku party is over, where do free apps go? - thebiglebrewski

I need to easily deploy landing pages I build with Sinatra somewhere (I know, overkill, static,blah blah). Heroku just sent me my first &quot;you used 16 hours of free tier&quot; thing that says in a few months they&#x27;ll start just killing your dynos after that.<p>Is there some kind of buildpack for Linode or AWS to easily deploy multiple apps hosted at different subdomains? Where do we go from here?<p>Note: I appreciate all Heroku has done for the community and still pay them for stuff, but this is just one part of what I do at work and I need to replace it now.
======
freakyzoidberg
I have moved my small apps to Dokku on digital ocean

Process was quite smooth, simply by replacing git remotes

[https://github.com/progrium/dokku](https://github.com/progrium/dokku)

